# THIS DOES HELP PLEASE TRY



## kerplunkett (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay about 2 weeks ago I felt totally helpless, my dp was soo fucking severe I felt I would never get better soo I got into looking at combinations of meds that can cure this bullshit we call dp dr..

Start by getting 1400mg fish oil triple strength
Daily vitamins they say take two I take 3
Get prescribed to effexor 75 mg I am telling yu this is a miracle worker right there ... Fuck the withdrawals I would rather have no dp than worry about that
Get a time released Xanax to take care of the anxiousness 
Give it a couple weeks 
Start going out more doooo it


----------



## kerplunkett (Jan 3, 2011)

Also melatonin 5 mg fornsleep


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

you must feel like a walking zombie, but with no dp


----------



## kerplunkett (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually feel better, the dp made me feel like a zombie all I would do is sit in my room and worrry about nothingness


----------

